# Dorschleber



## Hauslaigner (28. Juli 2001)

Wie bereitet Ihr Dorschleber zu? Ich habe die Leber nur gesalzen und dann gebraten. Gibt es noch andere Arten der Zubereitung?

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## chippog (30. Juli 2001)

oh ja! will meinen, alles, nur nicht braten.... am besten ist meines geschmackes nach das garen in heissem nicht kochenden salzwasser. der geschmack und die konsistens wird es dir danken. zu oft würde ich dieses gericht allerdings nicht verzehren. in der nordsee wird du nämlich so recht schnell eher mit schwermetallen angereichert und in der ostsee eher mit einigen organischen giftchen. ich begrenze meinen konsum desswegen sehr und auch auf norwegischen dorsch, geniesse aber um so mehr! aber auch in norwegen dürfte dorschleber nicht ganz schadstofffrei sein. trotzdem vergesse ich aber beim essen das geniessen nicht!!!!!!! knäcke, ein bischen salat, ein bier, die leber und vorher ein kräftiges

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Hartmut (31. Juli 2001)

Also, ich koche die Dorschleber ca. 5 - bis 10 Minuten in Salzwasser schöpfe dann die Leber und schütte den Sud in den Ausguss. Dann setze ich einen Topf mit Salzwasser auf gebe eine in Scheiben geschnittene Zwiebel etwas Lorbeerlaub und ein paar Pimentkörner dazu. Wenn das Wasser anfängt zu sieden gebe ich die Leber dazu und las das 5 Minuten köcheln. Danach schöpfe ich die Leber und die Zwiebelscheiben wieder ab und schütte den Sud durch ein feines Sieb. Den durchgesiebten Sud gebe ich über die Leber und nächsten Tag heißt es guten Appetit





und von wegen in Maßen! So oft ich kann mache ich Dorschleber und esse diese das einzigste worauf ich achte ist vor der Zubereitung ob die Leber von Würmern befallen ist diese Leber schmeiß ich weg. Vielleicht stimmt das mit den Schwermetallen und mit den Giften ja aber als ich noch in den Achtzigern in der Ostsee gefischt habe, haben wir manchmal Tagelang Dorschleber gegessen und ich konnt das Morgens Mittags Abends und Mitternacht auch noch. Vorausgesetzt unser Koch hat diese Zubereitet. Übrigens wie schmeckt den die Leber gebraten das ist das erste was ich höre gebratene Dorschleber


----------



## chippog (9. August 2001)

gebraten weiss ich auch nicht wie sie schmeckt habe nur abenteuerliche konsistensbeschreibungen und ähnlich abschreckendes gehört... tut mir leid mit den giften, ist aber leider so, obwohl es jetzt etwas besser sein soll als noch vor zehn jahren?! wichtig ist jedenfalls, dass schwangere sehr vorsichtig sind. information ist wichtig und was damit gemacht wird ist denn ja ganz einfach geschmacksache. denselbigen lasse ich mir beim fisch essen auf keinen fall verderben, auch wenn ich etwas vorsichtiger bin. liegt die leber einmal auf dem teller, ist nur geniessen angesagt!!!!!!!!

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Guen (10. August 2001)

Sowas esst Ihr ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruss Guen


----------



## chippog (15. August 2001)

na logisch! was uns nicht tötet härtet ab und wenn es einem dann auch noch schmeckt, mir wenigstens wesentlich besser als diese teure, gänsequälerische gänseleberpastete, na dann.... und

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## havkat (15. August 2001)

@Hauslaigner
Ausser Vitaminen und anderen guten Sachen (Lebertran=Dorschleber) soll sie auch noch jede Menge Hormone enthalten.
Also Vorsicht!! Immer nur "männliche" Leber verwenden, sonst......





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")


----------



## Hauslaigner (15. August 2001)

@all,vielen Dank für die Tipps, insbesondere von Dir Havkat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wuste gar nicht, daß niemand die Dorschleber brät. hihi. Ich habe nur gehört, daß diese sehr gut schmecken soll, und habe sie herausgebraten.
Geschmeckt hat es super.Mein Rezept ist ganz einfach: Leber salzen und pfeffern, und ab in die Pfanne zum heißen Butter. Weisbrot dazu, guten Appetit.

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft


----------

